# Is this camera SLR the way to go



## Kill Bill

Is the Canon EOS400D  D-SLR the way to go it costs 600 Euros in a shop here called Dixions (partners of PC World) The Lense was a 18-15mm I think. 

However I got some questions:

What size does it go up to ? - I know it has 10.1 mega pixels but what about resoultion.
Is it a Good Camera?


Side note: Not buying online


----------



## Geoff

The Rebel XTi (same thing), is a good starter DSLR, the XSi would be a good choice as well if you can afford a bit more.  The XSi also comes with a much better 18-55 IS lens.


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];1043219 said:
			
		

> The Rebel XTi (same thing), is a good starter DSLR, the XSi would be a good choice as well if you can afford a bit more.  The XSi also comes with a much better 18-55 IS lens.



No. I got a 600Euro Camera voucher in Dixions so is it's good yea. 
''Edit checked no it doesn't


----------



## Punk

Make sure you read this 

http://www.computerforum.com/127113-do-you-need-d-slr.html

So you are willing to spend 600$ on a DSLR or are you looking for a beginner D-SLR? What are you mostly going to take picture of?


----------



## Geoff

^^  Well he said he has a 600 Euro coupon/voucher, but just keep in mind that you will need to get new lenses and accessories which will add up the cost.  Having a DSLR with only an 18-55mm non-IS lens is very limiting.


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];1043239 said:
			
		

> ^^  Well he said he has a 600 Euro coupon/voucher, but just keep in mind that you will need to get new lenses and accessories which will add up the cost.  Having a DSLR with only an 18-55mm non-IS lens is very limiting.



Whats a non-IS LENS? 

Also I can get the extras next year as this christmas I'm looking a 23'' HD Apple Cinema Display. Being honest It will do me for the moment I'm really just starting out. 

Also how much memory does the Canon have


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1043239 said:
			
		

> ^^  Well he said he has a 600 Euro coupon/voucher, but just keep in mind that you will need to get new lenses and accessories which will add up the cost.  Having a DSLR with only an 18-55mm non-IS lens is very limiting.



This is what I did with D40 and the 18-55 Lens a few minutes ago :


----------



## Geoff

Kill Bill said:


> Whats a non-IS LENS?
> 
> Also I can get the extras next year as this christmas I'm looking a 23'' HD Apple Cinema Display. Being honest It will do me for the moment I'm really just starting out.
> 
> Also how much memory does the Canon have


non-IS means it doesn't have image stabilization, which helps when using shorter shutter speeds, especially with telephoto lenses.

What do you mean by how much memory does it have?  You buy memory cards for it.  The XTi uses a CF card, while the XSi uses an SD card.



Punk said:


> This is what I did with D40 and the 18-55 Lens a few minutes ago :


Those are fantastic!  What I meant though was that even though it takes great photos, it's very limited in terms of zoom.


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1043306 said:
			
		

> non-IS means it doesn't have image stabilization, which helps when using shorter shutter speeds, especially with telephoto lenses.
> 
> What do you mean by how much memory does it have?  You buy memory cards for it.  The XTi uses a CF card, while the XSi uses an SD card.
> 
> 
> Those are fantastic!  What I meant though was that even though it takes great photos, it's very limited in terms of zoom.




I agree with you on non IS lens but I got no IS lens


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> I agree with you on non IS lens but I got no IS lens


I'm assuming you used a tripod for those photos though...


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1043330 said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you used a tripod for those photos though...



Thunderstorms?

Hand held

It's only for long exposure night photos that I use tripods


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];1043306 said:
			
		

> non-IS means it doesn't have image stabilization, which helps when using shorter shutter speeds, especially with telephoto lenses.
> 
> What do you mean by how much memory does it have?  You buy memory cards for it.  The XTi uses a CF card, while the XSi uses an SD card.
> 
> 
> Those are fantastic!  What I meant though was that even though it takes great photos, it's very limited in terms of zoom.



It will suffice for me. Also those photos are amazing


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Thunderstorms?
> 
> Hand held
> 
> It's only for long exposure night photos that I use tripods


I will be quiet now 



Kill Bill said:


> It will suffice for me. Also those photos are amazing


I've been using the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens that came with my Canon Rebel XSi for a month now, I prefer to take landscape shots anyways so it works for me.  I've been waiting until I get my Newegg gift certificate before buying anything new for the camera though.


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];1043341 said:
			
		

> I will be quiet now
> 
> 
> I've been using the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens that came with my Canon Rebel XSi for a month now, I prefer to take landscape shots anyways so it works for me.  I've been waiting until I get my Newegg gift certificate before buying anything new for the camera though.



Also if I get another lens like a 66mm or something if I zoom in will it still maintain the 10.1 mega pixel


----------



## vroom_skies

Yeah the MP count is a set amount.
That is unless you change it to a lesser amount in the menus.

From the questions you've been asking and the sheer amount of knowledge it takes to use a DSLR properly, I'm pretty confident a DSLR isn't the right choice for you man.

Bob


----------



## Geoff

Kill Bill said:


> Also if I get another lens like a 66mm or something if I zoom in will it still maintain the 10.1 mega pixel


I don't know why you would buy a 66mm lens, as that's a prime.  Meaning it doesn't have any "zoom", it's a fixed focal length.  If you buy something such as the 70-300mm lens, then to answer your question it will remain the same resolution, although depending on the lens there will be a bit more noise and lack of color when you are at the maximum focal length, but that's usually with cheaper lenses.



vroom_skies said:


> From the questions you've been asking and the sheer amount of knowledge it takes to use a DSLR properly, I'm pretty confident a DSLR isn't the right choice for you man.


I'd have to agree.  You can't simply pickup a DSLR and expect to take amazing photos, you will probably have more fun and be able to take better photos with an SLR-Like camera, such as the Canon S5 IS.


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];1043357 said:
			
		

> I don't know why you would buy a 66mm lens, as that's a prime.  Meaning it doesn't have any "zoom", it's a fixed focal length.  If you buy something such as the 70-300mm lens, then to answer your question it will remain the same resolution, although depending on the lens there will be a bit more noise and lack of color when you are at the maximum focal length, but that's usually with cheaper lenses.
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree.  You can't simply pickup a DSLR and expect to take amazing photos, you will probably have more fun and be able to take better photos with an SLR-Like camera, such as the Canon S5 IS.


They don't have SLRs It's just D also the cupon is permanent so if you buy a 300 euro camera the 300 extra is gone


----------



## Geoff

Kill Bill said:


> They don't have SLRs It's just D also the cupon is permanent so if you buy a 300 euro camera the 300 extra is gone


I didn't say an SLR, the Canon S5 IS is a digital camera, more of an advanced P&S.  But if what you said is true then go ahead with the XTi, although I'm sure you are going to need a lot of help with it.


----------



## Ramodkk

Well good luck. I'm 16 and I just started to get the hang of my SLR-Like Fuji S700 

I really want to get the D40 one of these days though... Thanks to Punk I'm encouraged to go DSLR Hehe 

Also, can you only get _one _thing that's 600 euros? What if you get two Canon S5 IS's? Then sell the second one...


----------



## Kill Bill

ramodkk said:


> Well good luck. I'm 16 and I just started to get the hang of my SLR-Like Fuji S700
> 
> I really want to get the D40 one of these days though... Thanks to Punk I'm encouraged to go DSLR Hehe
> 
> Also, can you only get _one _thing that's 600 euros? What if you get two Canon S5 IS's? Then sell the second one...



You can only buy one thing with it pretty sucks right dixions need to adjust their T&C on cupons hopefully with look they will come with manuals


----------



## Geoff

^  Yes the cameras come with manuals, there are also several forums to help you out. 

This is the one I'm a part of: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/


----------



## Punk

Kill Bill said:


> Also those photos are amazing



Thanks



			
				[-0MEGA-];1043341 said:
			
		

> I will be quiet now




Your arguments were good though, I was just teasing you 
I was just saying you can still do good without the latest technology 


ramodkk said:


> I really want to get the D40 one of these days though... Thanks to Punk I'm encouraged to go DSLR Hehe



Wai until you master you D-camera that you have . My 4.0 MP Olympus D545 is a really good camera, I still use it sometimes .


----------



## Kill Bill

THE D45 was reduced from 800 to 600 so i'm going for that


----------



## Punk

Kill Bill said:


> THE D45 was reduced from 800 to 600 so i'm going for that



The what?


----------



## Kill Bill

Punk said:


> The what?



XTi Cannon I think it's D45 its the one where you can take photos looking at the screen


----------



## Ramodkk

Why would you wanna look through the LCD in a DSLR? The optical viewfinder would give you a more vivid and no lag picture. Besides, the LCD displays all the information and settings in a DSLR (right? )


----------



## Punk

Kill Bill said:


> XTi Cannon I think it's D45 its the one where you can take photos looking at the screen



Can you give me a link to the camera's spec?

Also if you want live view, you might to have a Bridge camera, not a D-SLR...


----------



## cudenver

*what camera: specs*

can u give me the camera and specs

check out this site

http://www.stevesdigicams.com


----------



## Irishwhistle

@Punk - He means the Canon 450D or XSi, which does have live view, but it's apparently pretty bad live view.

@Kill Bill - What other options does the store have? You may be better off with an expensive point and shoot camera. With a D-SLR you're going to have to spend extra money on lenses. If you can't spend the extra money on lenses maybe you should go for a Nikon D60 as it has a nice stabilized kit lens.


----------



## Kill Bill

Irishwhistle said:


> @Punk - He means the Canon 450D or XSi, which does have live view, but it's apparently pretty bad live view.
> 
> @Kill Bill - What other options does the store have? You may be better off with an expensive point and shoot camera. With a D-SLR you're going to have to spend extra money on lenses. If you can't spend the extra money on lenses maybe you should go for a Nikon D60 as it has a nice stabilized kit lens.



They really only sell canon or oylampis but the oylampis is not slr


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ah, ok... that's too bad. By Dixons do you mean this Dixons: http://www.dixons.co.uk/ ?

If so, can you order from their website? There's a lot of choices on the website...


Something like this would be cool: http://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-Fine...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1218335095&sr=8-1

Take note that it's not really an SLR, but a really nice Point and Shoot


----------



## Geoff

No one uses the LCD screen to take photos on a DSLR.  The XTi does not support it (AFAIK).  The XSi I have does, however it is very flaky and can't get it to focus right using the LCD display, using the viewfinder is much better.


----------



## cudenver

*dont use the lcd*

I never use the lcd, it much better to look through the viewfinder,
IMO cameras the have a lcd and no viewfinder like my casio exlim,drive me mad.


----------



## Punk

Irishwhistle said:


> Something like this would be cool: http://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-Fine...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1218335095&sr=8-1
> 
> Take note that it's not really an SLR, but a really nice Point and Shoot



Yeah that would be perfect for you 

Live view on a D-SLR is like Auto gears on a Ferrari...


----------



## Kill Bill

cudenver said:


> I never use the lcd, it much better to look through the viewfinder,
> IMO cameras the have a lcd and no viewfinder like my casio exlim,drive me mad.



Yea I ment view finder.But I think it has LCD I get so used to consumers


----------



## Geoff

It has an LCD but it's not for using during shooting, only to view taken photos and to see the settings for the picture you will be taking.


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0mega-];1045284 said:
			
		

> it has an lcd but it's not for using during shooting, only to view taken photos and to see the settings for the picture you will be taking.



thats what i ment


----------



## Punk

Kill Bill said:


> thats what i ment



Oh I thought you mean live view like you look at what you're taking a picture on your screen.

If it is a LCD for settings, then it'll be fine.

If you get that D-SLR and you have any questions, don't hesitate, I'll be glad to help you


----------



## Kill Bill

Punk said:


> Oh I thought you mean live view like you look at what you're taking a picture on your screen.
> 
> If it is a LCD for settings, then it'll be fine.
> 
> If you get that D-SLR and you have any questions, don't hesitate, I'll be glad to help you



Sure thanks.

''Sends 20pms a day hehe'' purchasing it this tuesday woo.


----------



## Geoff

Kill Bill said:


> thats what i ment





Punk said:


> Oh I thought you mean live view like you look at what you're taking a picture on your screen.
> 
> If it is a LCD for settings, then it'll be fine.
> 
> If you get that D-SLR and you have any questions, don't hesitate, I'll be glad to help you



Live View is technically what Canon calls some of their DSLR's that have the ability to use the LCD to take photos, the XSi/XS are some of the select few that support it, but IMO it's useless.


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1045305 said:
			
		

> Live View is technically what Canon calls some of their DSLR's that have the ability to use the LCD to take photos, the XSi/XS are some of the select few that support it, but IMO it's useless.



Like I said:



Punk said:


> Live view on a D-SLR is like Auto gears on a Ferrari...


----------



## Kill Bill

I GOT IT!!

 * I got the Canon D450 Xsi Which was reduced to 600 Euro for the week end -     
    so my voucher went there.
 * I got 20 euros off a bag which costed 
 * My Mum got 5 years warranty on the camera 239 Euro even if it's your fault                        
   you threw it or kicked it (No this is not my intention god )
 * Got a 4GB SDHC Card for 50 Euro. Was this a good deal.
 * I actually mastered the functions in two hours like taking photos,viewing them,deleting them,zooming in and out,using the out door,indoor close up etc function, iso , timer , tripod , putting them on a computer. It's an exellent camera those anyone else have an xsi?

Also the quality is so damn good That you can see my damn pores omg this is the best camera ever.

4th best Thing I got in my life 

1. My Dog - Judge
2. MacBook Pro
3. My Editing software
4. The Camera xsi

Also considering that my friends,family,house isn't included


----------



## Ramodkk

Now take some pics and share!


----------



## Geoff

You didn't master everything in 2 hours, you probably barely scratched the surface 

But just for a test, do you know why in certain situations you would want to have a higher f-stop but lower shutter speed?


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1047297 said:
			
		

> You didn't master everything in 2 hours, you probably barely scratched the surface
> 
> But just for a test, do you know why in certain situations you would want to have a higher f-stop but lower shutter speed?



Exactly my thoughts 

Another one:

Let's say you want to have the motion effect of an object. What will your settings be?




Trust me, I don't master the settings, so i don't think you are


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];1047297 said:
			
		

> You didn't master everything in 2 hours, you probably barely scratched the surface
> 
> But just for a test, do you know why in certain situations you would want to have a higher f-stop but lower shutter speed?



Mastered the functions listed

 I still don't get if I take a photo in the dark it wont work it just keeps zooming in and out and flashing - EDIT just switch af to mf

Took two pics which I'll upload but I want to photoshop em


----------



## Ramodkk

Upload them as they are, no editing to see the potential of the camera...


----------



## Kill Bill

ramodkk said:


> Upload them as they are, no editing to see the potential of the camera...



Damn it You may wait until saturday or so lol


----------



## Punk

Kill Bill said:


> Mastered the functions listed



If you mastered them, tell us when to us them


----------



## Kill Bill

Punk said:


> If you mastered them, tell us when to us them



1. To take a photo use press the shutter button. If the flash is down the first press will open it followed by the next press to take a photo
2. To view them click the Play type button and use the < > to navigate
3. To delete them hit menu followed by scrolling to delete. To choose it you use select then click yes then your image is deleted you also have the option to delete all on SD
4. To zoom in use you lense and vice versa for zoom out. on photo view mode use the two zoom buttons on the camera
5. To choose indoor close up auto etc use the circle on the camera and navigate (I'm calling it circle)
6. To use ISO (The way I do it) is go to A-DEP and press iso and choose the settings.
7. To use timer press < while in shooting mode then you have the timer options and how many photos you want it to take
8. Tripod is simple under the camera,  attach it,
9. to put them on my mac I installed the software that came with it later did I know iPhoto could see the camera damn and I installed all that

P.S select should have been SET


----------



## Punk

I'm not talking about how to use them but when and for what effect/situation.


----------



## Ramodkk

Alright, you know where each (well, most or some) of the features are located and how to use them. You however do not know (yet) when or how to apply them correctly. 

Am I correct? I'm no professional photographer BTW


----------



## Kill Bill

Punk said:


> I'm not talking about how to use them but when and for what effect/situation.



Ah the camera explains that and pretty much says it'self.

Deleting a file. Eh you delete a file and if its not on your computer your ****ed


----------



## Geoff

Yes, but there's much more to simply knowing where the settings are, you wouldn't just change the ISO speed without knowing what it does.  If you want the photo to be of a blurred river instead of having it be ultra sharp, you would set the shutter speed to anywhere from say 1/2s to 1/10s, and set a high f-stop such as f/22.


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1047826 said:
			
		

> Yes, but there's much more to simply knowing where the settings are, you wouldn't just change the ISO speed without knowing what it does.  If you want the photo to be of a blurred river instead of having it be ultra sharp, you would set the shutter speed to anywhere from say 1/2s to 1/10s, and set a high f-stop such as f/22.



The fun part is that both of our tests where the answer to the other one's test


----------

